# Audioritmico de Pablin



## stornipro (Dic 28, 2012)

hola, hace mucho tengo armado una "adaptacion" que hice sobre el audioritmico de pablin de 3 canales. 
 pero tengo un gran problema con la polaridad del audio, que funciona al reves de lo normal. ( es decir, en el audio in tengo que poner la masa del audio y el positivo o negativo del audio lo tengo que conectar a la masa del circuito.


 no es problema de cable ni nada! 


 adjunto imagen con la modificacion y con mi problema


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2012)

¿ Que es lo que hace o *NO* hace cuando se conecta correctamente ?


----------

